

What type of data/info is very valuable to businesses? - randomnumber314

I&#x27;m kind of a data geek and I&#x27;m wondering how to take my hobby of finding and collecting data, along side learning R and other analysis techniques, into something that could also become a side business.<p>Thoughts? Thanks for your time.
======
AznHisoka
Their brand mentions across the entire web. Their competitor brand mentions.
Trending topics Backlinks to your site.

------
TheAlchemist
The data about their competitors.

